# Honey powder in Lip balm



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok I got my lip balm supplies and am going to try it out. This is going to be my recipe - 

1oz Cocoa Butter
5oz Swt. Almond oil
2oz Shea butter
2oz bees wax
1/2 t vit E
Honey powder to sweeten

Approx. how much honey powder should I try first? In Vicki's recipe she adds Stevia to taste, but I've never done this before and need a place to start.

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone I hope will chime in here, but I think somewhere I read not to use any honey powder or honey for that matter in lip balm cuz' you would have to use a preservative then and you don't want that in your lip balm?


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I've always used honey in my lip balm and I've never used a preservative - of course, everybody uses it pretty fast!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

In my last lip balm post Vicki told me not to use regular honey because I'd have to preserve it but I could use honey powder.

Tiffany


----------

